# 7 hills of Kirkland



## namedos (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone rode this organized event? Was it well run? How challenging are the hills? Thanks.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I've ridden the 7 Hills of Kirkland a number of times. The friends I ride with jokingly say the name is a bit of a misnomer - there are way more than 7 hills and you really aren't in Kirkland for very long!

I thought it was very well organized and well run. The strawberry shortcake at the finish line is a great touch!

As for how challenging the hills are, well that's a difficult question to answer. Sort of like asking how good of shape are you in? Last year we rode to the starting line from Newcastle, completed the 60 mile course, then rode home. If memory serves, we totaled approximately 85 miles with 6000 feet of climbing. The most challenging hill for me is the Winery Hill. I believe sections of the climb are well into double digits percentage grade wise.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Agree with the previous poster. I have done this event several times and it is well run. I enjoy the challenge of hills but nothing on the course were super difficult.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I might do it, I'll check the website to see about registration, and it's a ride that I can ride to, though that will add a couple of hills there and back.


----------

